# Winston!



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

This is my big guy Winston. same pic in my avi, but a little bigger.
Taken with my phone so the quality isn't great...
He has an orange body with dark red fins. The white parts of his fins actually have a lavender tint and are very bright when he flares. Beautiful fish. I wish I had a top hat and a monacle to go with his name


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------

